# Tornado Castelo de Vide 9 Abril 2008



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2008 às 18:33)

*Mau tempo: "Pequeno tornado" derruba e arranca cerca de mil árvores em Castelo de Vide*

Cerca de mil árvores, sobretudo sobreiros e azinheiras, foram derrubadas ou arrancadas quarta-feira à noite, na zona de Castelo de Vide (Portalegre), por violentos ventos, que as autoridades locais apelidaram hoje de "pequeno tornado". O vereador da Câmara Municipal de Castelo de Vide, António Pita, adiantou hoje à agência Lusa que o "pequeno tornado", verificado às 21:30, afectou uma área de 125 hectares, a norte da freguesia de Póvoa e Meadas, naquele concelho.
"Ainda não temos a classificação do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), mas, à partida, terá sido uma espécie de tornado, que afectou um corredor com uma largura de 150 metros e sete quilómetros de meio de comprimento", relatou. Depois de uma noite de temporal, marcada por "ventos extremamente violentos", segundo o autarca, os proprietários florestais da zona atingida só durante o dia de hoje se aperceberam do "fenómeno" e dos danos provocados.
"O fenómeno apanhou, essencialmente, uma área florestal constituída por azinheiras e sobreiros, bem como várias dependências agrícolas, como palheiros", disse António Pita, indicando que foram também danificadas "vedações e muros de divisão de propriedades". 
Num primeiro levantamento efectuado hoje pelos serviços florestais da autarquia, foram já contabilizadas perto de "500 azinheiras arrancadas ou derrubadas, numa propriedade", mas o autarca estima que o número total de árvores danificadas, de várias espécies, atinja o dobro. "Os serviços estão a fazer um levantamento rigoroso da situação para avaliar os prejuízos totais", garantiu o vereador, indicando ainda que se verificaram também danos na rede eléctrica, como a destruição de postos de transformação.
O segundo comandante Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre, Rui Conchinha, confirmou à Lusa que aquela zona foi alvo de um "evento meteorológico adverso", que se pensa ter sido um "pequeno tornado".
"O levantamento ainda está a ser feito, mas o fenómeno atingiu uma área significativa de azinheiras e sobreiros de grande porte, que foram arrancados pela raiz e alguns deles arrastados várias dezenas de metros", acrescentou.
O comandante explicou que os bombeiros do concelho vizinho de Nisa foram alertados quarta-feira à noite para a queda de "duas ou três árvores" na estrada municipal que liga Póvoa e Meadas a Montalvão (concelho de Nisa), tendo-se dirigido ao local. "Cortaram as árvores, para manter a via aberta, mas, como era de noite, não analisaram os terrenos envolventes. Hoje é que o proprietário da herdade nessa zona constatou a situação e alertou as autoridades", disse.
Contactado pela Lusa, o IM disse desconhecer a ocorrência de qualquer tornado naquela freguesia do concelho de Castelo de Vide, mas explicou que a situação meteorológica da altura era "propícia" a fenómenos dessa natureza.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## mauro miranda (10 Abr 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Mau tempo: Seguimento (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)*

outro tornado?? oh my god onde vamos nos parar??


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 18:58)

Notícias, informações, imagens, etc, sobre este possível tornado, coloquem neste tópico. Obrigado.


----------



## storm (10 Abr 2008 às 19:09)

Outro tornado, é lá esta semana estamos em grande
Vídeos de trovoada(phones bem altos )
Esta tarde por aqui foi de chuva moderada acompanhada com vento moderado/forte (tem estado e continua vento moderado/forte), começou a  chover novamente, e está um frio

Sigo com 12ºC.

Como é que isto veio parar aqui?


----------



## Brigantia (10 Abr 2008 às 20:54)

Mais um tornado
As imagens que passaram na RTP são elucidativas, os ramos das árvores foram totalmente cortados, parecia trabalho de moto-serras

Aqui fica o satélite que eu guardei, pois, mostrava que algo se podia estar a passar nas zonas de Castelo Branco e Portalegre...







Será que se tratou mesmo de uma supercelula?!


----------



## storm (10 Abr 2008 às 21:52)

http://essl.org/ESWD/, neste site também está declarado como tornado.



> tornado
> 
> Póvoa e Meadas 20 km north of Portalegre,
> Portugal (39.5167 N, 7.52 W)
> ...



Venha o próximo.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Abr 2008 às 22:20)

Aqui ficam as imagens da destruição deste tornado.
http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=338991&tema=27

A Andrea vai ficar na história, dois tornados é obra


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 22:22)

A reportagem do Telejornal RTP de hoje começa com uma equipa do IM na zona do tornado de Santarém, e a partir do minuto 2 mostra algumas imagens de árvores caídas em Castelo de Vide.

[VIDEO]http://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/videos/auto/telejornal/telej_1_10042008.wmv[/VIDEO]
http://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/videos/auto/telejornal/telej_1_10042008.wmv


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 22:41)

Animação do satélite IR de ontem à noite. A zona indicada para a ocorrência do Tornado está marcada com um "x" azul. Há duas células, uma grande e outra mais pequena que segue logo atrás. Se as horas estiveram correctas (21:30) foi a segunda célula mais pequena a gerar o tornado, e se repararem bem parece que nessa hora tem um comportamento meio anómalo. 






O ano passado lembro-me de ver umas animações de uma supercélula em Espanha que foram bastante parecidas a este cenário, com uma célula grande à frente e uma mais pequena logo atrás que se tornou uma supercélula mas não chegou a gerar nenhum tornado.


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2008 às 09:27)

Desta vez além de falar de falarmos num Tornado Alley, podemos quase falar numa crise tornádica.






Ocorreu um outro tornado, quase de certeza provocado pela mesma célula que indiquei ontem. Foi em El Batán na província de Cáceres cerca de 1h e 45 minutos (10:15 UTC) depois do Tornado de Castelo de Vide.



> *Un tornado causa importantes daños en viviendas y naves en El Batán*
> La mitad de la población se ha visto afectada por este fenómeno, ocurrido en la madrugada Una granja de pollos se ha llevado la peor parte, con unas pérdidas de 180.000 euros
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (11 Abr 2008 às 09:50)

Certamente que teremos equipas de avaliação no terreno, mas asssim que ouvi a notícia chamou-me logo à atenção o pormenor "árvores arrancadas pela raiz!" A zona de Povoa e Meadas (que conheço mais ou menos), não é de facto densamente habitada, sendo os estragos no terreno e não tendo havido propriamente um acompanhamento nem registo directo da situação não será facil avaliar, por outro lado o tornado não afectou (felizmente) habitações... mas dizia eu "arrancar árvores pela raiz" pode entrar novamente na zona de um F2! E se tal for verdade é no mínimo inédito 2 tornados de intensidade considerável num tão curto espaço de tempo em Portugal a juntar a outro logo de seguida em Espanha! Incrível!


----------



## Kraliv (11 Abr 2008 às 10:54)

Aqui:  http://noticiasdecastelodevide.blogspot.com/ tem algumas fotos dos estragos em Castelo de Vide


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2008 às 11:01)

Kraliv disse:


> Aqui:  http://noticiasdecastelodevide.blogspot.com/ tem algumas fotos dos estragos em Castelo de Vide



Bons registos.

Refiz a animação para incluir o tornado de Espanha, a meio faltam 2 frames (meia hora).


----------



## Paulo H (11 Abr 2008 às 11:05)

Ainda fez uns bons estragos.. Ainda bem que não houve feridos!

Castelo Branco a 45km de distância (linha recta) não passou de uns 
aguaceiros fortes, trovoada e saraiva com 29km/h de vento.

É mesmo típico de super-células, o F3 de 1954 apenas atingiu metade da cidade.


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2008 às 13:29)

É defacto impressionante 3 tornados com alguma força na peninsula Iberica,


----------



## psm (11 Abr 2008 às 20:16)

Como meu hobby é plantar o maximo possivel  de carvalhos portugueses (azinheiras e sobreiros são também caravalhos quercus)custa ver.
Foi a natureza, e não foram motoserras para empreendimentos turisticos ou centros comercias com campos da bola.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2008 às 20:57)

*Rasto de destruição de 7 km numa exploração florestal*

[SAPO]nZJIpYNQGECfrGqlGN0V[/SAPO]


----------



## rbsmr (11 Abr 2008 às 22:40)

psm disse:


> Como meu hobby é plantar o maximo possivel  de carvalhos portugueses (azinheiras e sobreiros são também caravalhos quercus)custa ver.
> Foi a natureza, e não foram motoserras para empreendimentos turisticos ou centros comercias com campos da bola.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Abr 2008 às 16:15)

Aqui deixo o radar dessa altura "roubado" do meteored...





© aemet

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php


----------



## apassosviana (14 Abr 2008 às 16:15)

existia la qq coisa, existia...


----------



## Enkeli (19 Nov 2012 às 17:35)

Olá 
Sei que já se passaram 4 anos sobre este tornado que atingiu Póvoa e Meadas, andava a pesquisar sobre tornados em Portugal e vim dar a este tópico. Na altura eu ainda não conhecia este mágnifico site com o qual tenho aprendido muito, se não tinha partilhado várias fotos que tenho desse tornado. De qualquer forma se ainda estiverem interessados assim que poder poderei partilhar essas fotos se assim o entenderem. Por curiosidade decidi ir ver o "campo de batalha" e acabei por tirar várias fotos. Para mim é um fenómeno bastante interessante, sempre disse que gostava de poder assistir a um, mas onde não houvesse habitações onde não fosse catastrófico. Apesar de ser um fenómeno interessante de se ver acho que tudo muda quando atinge pessoas e bens. Quando era pequena (não sei precisar o ano) vi o começo da formação de um, as nuves a rodar no céu a querer descer, mas ainda bem que não chegou a formar-se visto que era perto de onde actualmente moro Alverca mas nesse momento ainda se levantou um vento forte, ainda fui a correr dizer á minha mãe que as nuvens estavam a rodar, por desconhecimento não sei, a minha mãe disse-me apenas que eram as nuvens a andar depressa que não era nada de especial, sei que nesse dia praticamente não saí da janela, porque meteu-me um pouco de medo. Apesar de já na altura ver tornados na televisão não tinha muito na consciência que aquilo fosse verdade, apenas os via na Tv :-)
Em suma, se ainda estiverem interessados posso sempre partilhar as fotos :-)
Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2012 às 17:46)

Enkeli, queremos ver sim. Podes participar no fórum. Isto é fácil.


----------



## Enkeli (19 Nov 2012 às 18:14)

Olá Agreste

Hoje já não prometo que consiga colocar aqui as fotos, mas prometo que assim que tiver essa disponibilidade irei as colocar :-D


----------



## Enkeli (14 Nov 2013 às 08:56)

Olá peço desculpas por quase um ano depois voltar a este mesmo tópico para cumprir com o prometido, tenho 33 fotos para partilhar relacionado com o tornado em Póvoa e Meadas mas não sei como se coloca aqui as fotos alguém pode ajudar?


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2013 às 11:57)

Carrega as fotos no imageshack, flickr ou outro e depois coloca aqui as ligações.


----------



## CptRena (14 Nov 2013 às 23:10)

Como inserir imagens no forum


----------

